# Suggestions to a Junior Officer



## jric13 (28 Sep 2009)

Good day ladies and gentlemen. I was recently boarded by my local unit and was given the opportunity to join the unit as a junior officer. I will be starting my BOTP soon, but I wanted to see if anyone has any constructive suggestions for me. Examples of question categories: conduct before receiving my uniform, addressing NCOs, senior officers before staring BOTP, what kind of relationship I should form with the NCOs (I’ve read some posts about this, but more info would be greatly appreciated) etc. Anyone who can shed info on these and more topics I thank in advance.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Sep 2009)

Eyes and ears open. Mouth closed.



Oh yeah.......and never lead a statement with "In my experience"


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2009)

Concur with recceguy.

Treat everyone with respect, dignity and humility.


In addition, try not to tell too many "when I was on BOTP" or "Phase III" stories.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Sep 2009)

Attach yourself at the hip to your Pl WO, or a Sect Comd (or the equivalent positions in your particular unit).

Get to know your Adjt - you will anyway, but try to make your first meeting on friendly terms.

What recceguy said - in spades.


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Sep 2009)

And from one from the officer side of the equation - just what they said.

And if you are real lucky, you will get a warrant or sergeant to mentor you who is of the quality of one of the three previous posters.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Sep 2009)

jric13, here's some background reading for you.  

The Senior Subaltern, and guidance for young officers


----------



## jric13 (28 Sep 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> jric13, here's some background reading for you.
> 
> The Senior Subaltern, and guidance for young officers



Wow, what a great resource! Thanks so much.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gcclarke (29 Sep 2009)

jric13 said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great resource! Thanks so much.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Don't don't don't don't DO NOT sleep with the NCMs in your unit. 

It bloody well should be common sense, but unfortunately it appears that common sense isn't actually standard issue kit.


----------



## medaid (29 Sep 2009)

Do NOT.... Do NOT sleep with your fellow officers either.

Do not lend money out or borrow money.

Friendly yet firm attitude. Display confidence not arrogance. Listen to advice... They're worth their weight in gold.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Sep 2009)

AND never never never forget to take all the advice you are given with a grain of salt.... ;D


----------



## Otis (29 Sep 2009)

My best advice would be to use your Subject Matter Experts (SME's) ... I don't care what rank they are, a junior clerk with a few years experience is still going to know more about paperwork than we ever will! 

If you have a SME for a given area, ask them their opinion - odds are you WILL get some useful advice - if nothing else, you'll make your troops feel appreciated, useful and respected ... which MAY even be better for you than the advice given!


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Sep 2009)

As an officer, you are *the* leader of your troop/platoon.  You will be expected to be "the man", as it were.  You are not alone, however.
You should have a second-in-command who will be your mentor and advisor, but in the end, the decisions will always be yours.  Behind closed doors, he and you may have some heated arguments, but in the end, your decisions will be final.  Having said all this, never EVER forget that your second-in-command has a wealth of experience under his belt.  That should never be discounted.  Ever.  He will sometimes oppose your decisions, but as I said, always in private.  Once the door is open and you two exit to face a waiting platoon/troop, then you two will speak with one voice: yours.
Your section commanders (assuming you are infantry), will also have a wealth of experience.  They are the senior non-commissioned officers of your platoon.  But they are also commanders: they have their sections, and they "make it happen".  Don't ever tell them "how" to do things, just tell them "what".  A Sr NCO will know exactly "how" to set up a firebase, be left forward, or whatever.

Here's the challenging part.  You are the top dog, and if ever your positions is challenged, you must be ruthless in quashing it.  If, for example, your second-in-command is not truly professional, he may challenge you "in the open".  Take him aside, caution him, and if he persists, fire him.  Immediately.  

(Now, by no means do I mean fire him if he stops you from doing something that could hurt you, or something really rash and dumb, but even then, a professional will stop the action in a way that would not question your authority.)

Finally, this may sound antiquated, but your authority to command comes from Her Majesty.  This only entitles you to command, not to rule or abuse or use as pawns.  You serve your subordinates by being wise and thinking.  This may sound counter-intuitive, but loyalty must always go UP the chain of command before it goes down, and then after your loyalty to your subordinates, it finally goes to you.  Yes, you are top dog, but nobody is so important that they cannot be replaced.


----------



## Jammer (30 Sep 2009)

A mantra for all levels of leadership.

MISSION, MEN, SELF.


----------



## Pusser (10 Jan 2010)

Look after your people and they'll look after you.  Prove to them your worth and they'll make you look good.  Always remember that the converse is also true, but never be afraid to hold them to task when they're performance is not up to the standard that your example provides.


----------



## northern girl (13 Jan 2010)

Great discussion guys...worthwhile reading for anyone going the officer route. Thank you.


----------

